# Shares



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Back in the game now I've got a bit more money

how's everybody else?

anybody spread bet?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I had a nice touch on some DPL (Dominium Petroleum) shares recently - 50% gain in 2 months


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm buying up RBS at the moment...for the long haul though...no quick gains there....

not had the time to look for any quick wins recently...so been putting my money in the usual big guns...

banks, pharma, food & drink, and companies that profit from war (the US are stocking up on warheads...but you never heard that from me )

:thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> I'm buying up RBS at the moment...for the long haul though...no quick gains there....
> 
> not had the time to look for any quick wins recently...so been putting my money in the usual big guns...
> 
> ...


I bought RBS at 19.9 a while ago, but took my money and ran when they hit 25....


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've spread bet far about a year. Just be very careful with the bets if things go against you they will start closing bets and sending you a bill as you owe more than you paid into the account.

I did have a margin call and had to top up a couple months ago - I had thought i was 'well covered' even if the market takes a swing.....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

NickP said:


> I bought RBS at 19.9 a while ago, but took my money and ran when they hit 25....


You done well....I got them for 21p inc all costs.....they are now just over 24 (again)

I'm thinking in a few years they will be all sorted out, and back up to a couple of pound.....

I'll sell everything and retire.....  yeah right!

:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are people buying rbs with a view that santander will do something nice with the bank when it finally takes over that is.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

NickP said:


> I had a nice touch on some DPL (Dominium Petroleum) shares recently - 50% gain in 2 months


I bought DPL ages ago for 3p and sold it for 5.7p.

used the money for XTR now


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Lord Sugar tell to buy bank shares
'Bank shares seem too low,I bought LLoyds RBS and Barclays Friday. Don't follow me I'm no expert.Take professional advise if u fancy a punt;'

http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2011/08/15/653411/celebrity-knife-catching/

What words of wisom does he think that the general public are going to get from getting professional advice?

The professionals are clueless anyway, and the ones who do have some ideas, just lie to get more comissions.:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Goldbug said:


> What words of wisom does he think that the general public are going to get from getting professional advice?
> 
> The professionals are clueless anyway, and the ones who do have some ideas, just lie to get more comissions.:thumb:


Wow...nothing like an unfounded, sweeping generalisation eh! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

justina3 said:


> Are people buying rbs with a view that santander will do something nice with the bank when it finally takes over that is.


Whats the chance of nationalisation?

The government really do not want to nationalise anymore banks if they can help it, it seems.

If no more banks get nationalised for a whole year, then RBS might be worth buying.

Probably best to wait.

And then ask yourself if RBS will be around in 25 years - by then it should be a healthy profitable bank


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Goldbug said:


> Whats the chance of nationalisation?
> 
> The government really do not want to nationalise anymore banks if they can help it, it seems.
> 
> ...


I didnt mention nationalisation ? its a known fact that santander are buying are the welsh and english rbs branches i had a letter as an account holder last year advising of the change.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

justina3 said:


> I didnt mention nationalisation ? its a known fact that santander are buying are the welsh and english rbs branches i had a letter as an account holder last year advising of the change.


They are buying the branches to take them away from RBS, they are not buying RBS...

:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> They are buying the branches to take them away from RBS, they are not buying RBS...
> 
> :thumb:


not to doubt the old wise one, are you sure on that point i would research but i am feeling lazy today :thumb:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought these guys DFS at 60p and its doing really well but it scares me a little how well its going.

check out that graph 

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:DFS.L&it=le


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

MR Ray said:


> I bought these guys DFS at 60p and its doing really well but it scares me a little how well its going.
> 
> check out that graph
> 
> http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:DFS.L&it=le


Hope you bailed!


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

DFS has gone **** up.

Soooo happy I took a small profit so now Im on the hunt for a new company.


----------

